# Powelson WIldlife Area



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I am going to college in Zanesville and this is on my way home looking for information on the area to hunt deer, wondering if it gets over ran by other hunters and any pics of deer taken from this area? If you prefer to you can PM me with information


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive drove by it a bunch going back and forth to Ellis Fishing. It is kind of out of the way but i bet like any other public land it will be hammered


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It gets hunted fairly hard. Lots of out of state guys are coming to the area during both bow and gun season. You can drive around any public land in Muskingum or Coshocton counties and count license plates from numerous states. The most I counted was 11 states in 1 day during the second week of November. I don't bow hunt it, I just drive around the area sometimes in November if I already have a deer. Theres still deer there, but most public ground in the area gets hit hard. It's worth a shot if you don't have access to private land.
I've gone doe hunting during gun season on Dillion and Woodbury when I didn't want to gun hunt my place and killed deer. I go early to funnel areas, get in a climber, and sit until I shoot something or its quitting time. Let the yahoos run the deer around for you. I haven't done that in awhile, but it worked. It was a little scary when I had to come down to get a deer. I've seen some big deer from public ground in the area, but there isn't a 180" deer behind every tree like some of the out of state guys expect when they come here.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I figured public land gets hammered hard since it's free just makes me on edge because you don't know how these people hunt or shoot and I am always on edge. I will give both spots a shot late October early november in hopes of tagging out early.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I hunt public land every year in Southeast Ohio and have killed some very impressive deer without too much disturbance from other hunters. 

Here's the rule for public land. You must be the farthest one from the road and in the roughest country. A deer cart is an almost must. It will take you the first two years just to learn the habits in the back county and to pick a favorable spot then leave your cart near but not at where you intend to stand. Hide it. I did not see another hunter in the area where I was last year but when I walked out to the road they were everywhere within a 1\4 mile of the road.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Pm sent your way


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I hunted public when I first started hunting in Wisconsin and I know what you are talking about when you say they like to hunt the roads people are lazy for the most part and want things handed to them. Any way thanks for the info everyone that gave me some


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have always wondered if Powelson is worth a crap for rabbits?


----------

